# Raft trip hit by tree - Costa Rica



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Holy Crap. On their honeymoon and hit by a falling tree. 

Broken bones and bruises but no fatalities

Morning Call


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Dude! Now thats a story for the folks back home. Glad they are all ok. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

what was that thread last week about the scariest thing some dude had ever seen.....
now this one was scary!!!

...i was once 300 yards or so from a big chunk of redwall limestone that fell into the river on the grand. it made me think a little bit... 
but this one made the hair on my neck stick up a little. cool video, really cool everyone lived!!


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Seriously, anything can and will happen. A couple of Deso Gray trips back we witnessed major rock falls of the canyon walls but allways on the "Other Side" of the river. Luckily! Hope thier marriage lasts 😊

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

so on the section of the upper c that i work, there's this old dead tree leaning over the river in the middle of the only "real" "rapid" that we have. 
i keep on looking up at this thing every day, during the only time that i should actually be paying attention. 
i guess now i know what to expect

except that none of our customers wear helmets


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Ya ok that is sketchy.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

we were on an april yampa trip this year, and had baseball to basketball sized rocks fall across the whole width of the river in the 'great overhang' down stream of us. so sketchy!!


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

Crap...vid doesn't work for me...but yeah last year I watched a tree fall on a canoe that was portaging a rapid...the guy hadn't been out of it for more than 10 seconds.

Probably about 8 weeks ago I was beating the banks fishing the New river while a friend was rowing. Heard a large crack right behind me and I just braced my self for impact (while keeping my eye on the fly of course). The tree landed about 15 feet from us....close enough to splash us.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

WOW! That's super scary. 
I was camping once and it was pretty windy to say the least. An entire grove of aspens fell over about 100 yards away from me. Never thought about that shit happening on the river...


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

That just reminded me of a trip: we were posted up below Pistol Creek running safety. Everyone came through fine and then it became micro-burstish. Sure enough just downstream of the creek two very large Ponderosas got taken out. Someone asked should we stay or go and knowing that it is always worse wind where the creek comes in, said let's beat feet and get the hell out of here. Weird day. Calmed down just downstream.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Went tearing out of my tent at spanish bottom one time, thought the apocalypse had come, was just in time to see the dust settling from tons of rocks that let loose from the doll house.
Saw some other big rock falls on the river, that was a crazy trip.
Will never again sing "tear down the wall" before running cataract.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Hubby and I were nearly crushed by rockfall on our honeymoon during a portage. Refrigerator size rock let loose from 500' up, knocked loose tons of rock from the talus slope, and cratered in the trail were I had been standing before bouncing into the river. I didn't think I could run that fast. We saw a 2-3 foot diameter rock miss our raft by inches. We stopped running in between two talus slopes that were both moving lots of rock. Nothing like starting a partnership by cheating death. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

Main fork of the Salmon 2014, the crew had just finished the pre-dinner BS session on this boat and were up in the kitchen.


----------



## Fishnfowler (Apr 19, 2014)

My first trip down the Middle Fork we had the misfortune to camp at Tumble Creek. In the dark of the night a rockfall came through camp and demolished our kitchen. Stoves, tables, pots, etc, were all carried away and crushed. Amazingly, none of the tents were hit. Several people got ticks on them there as well. Later I learned that people call the place "Stumble Creek" due the poor footing. Avoid that camp my friends.


----------

